# Plants Vs Zombies DS - BETA



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

*Plants Vs Zombies DS - BETA*
Hombrew Port
              Suidoken77 has posted a 2 level beta of his port of the excellent Tower Defense game "Plants Vs Zombies".



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Get ready to soil your plants in an all-new action-strategy game from PopCap! A mob of fun-loving zombies is about to invade your home, and your only defense is an arsenal of 49 zombie-zapping plants. Use peashooters, wall-nuts, cherry bombs and more to mulchify 26 types of zombies before they can reach your front door.
> 
> Each zombie has its own special skills, so you’ll need to think fast and plant faster to combat them all. But be careful how you use your limited supply of greens and seeds… as you battle the fun-dead, obstacles like a setting sun, creeping fog and a swimming pool add to the challenge. And with five game modes to dig into, the fun never dies!



Pretty sure a lot of people will be wanting to try this out, good luck to Suidoken77 on this project.

​
Latest Release 16/2/2010
www.nintendomax.com


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes!! Been waiting forever for this!


----------



## OuTee (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh god, i cant belive it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gonna try it now!


----------



## janouis (Jan 27, 2010)

this is a dream come true!!!I love Plants vs Zombies!!


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wow, this guy seems to be onto something


----------



## dancubs (Jan 27, 2010)

I just played it. And I need some help.

The 6 tabs up top dont have icons. So I was guessing.

Could someone do everyone a favor and list down like what each tab is?

I can say the first one is Sunflower. aND i THINK THE 2nd one is Wall-nut.

Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 27, 2010)

omg this is so awesome


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wow, awesome! I'll be definitely picking this one up to try it out!


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow.. Just wow.
Looks super awesome.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is just amazing, I can not wait till this is finished. The PC version is great one of the best games I have played on PC in a long time. Hope the creator takes his time and makes a great port.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd think it's safe to say PopCap will eventually launch an official port of this.  I wish someone would bring Insaniquarium to the portable arena.


----------



## xdarkx (Jan 27, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I'd think it's safe to say PopCap will eventually launch an official port of this.  I wish someone would bring Insaniquarium to the portable arena.



Let's hope they do, since I love this game as well as Insaniquarium.  In the mean time, I'll most likely just wait for the final of this game.


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 27, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I'd think it's safe to say PopCap will eventually launch an official port of this.  I wish someone would bring Insaniquarium to the portable arena.



Hope so, with new features


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 27, 2010)

thts some mighty fine concept into action. strategy games are much harder to make since u have to break down the technical parts hence kudos to Suidoken77


----------



## EliteKill (Jan 27, 2010)

OMFG! I'M GONNA COME!!!


----------



## updowners (Jan 27, 2010)

For some reason, I think this project will get a C&D. This port looks pretty well done from the look of that screenshot though!


----------



## EliteKill (Jan 27, 2010)

Just played it, and I must say it's really impressive. The music is ripped straight from the original, the sprites look like their PC counterparts and the gameplay is good. It's obvious that this is a beta, but it's still awesome.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> For some reason, I think this project will get a C&D. This port looks pretty well done from the look of that screenshot though!


Yeah I'm sure if anyone to do with Popcap saw this it will vanish.  It has too much ripped from the original.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im stilling playing through the PC version but if this gets finished, ill sure to pick it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CRAZY DAVE FTW


----------



## Gore (Jan 30, 2010)

Just tried the PC version cuz I saw good things from this thread..
it's awesome, i hope this gets further
i'll try this beta now.


----------



## Licardo7 (Jan 30, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> I just played it. And I need some help.
> 
> The 6 tabs up top dont have icons. So I was guessing.
> 
> ...



the fist is sunflower
second is that bellsprout looking thingy that shoots balls
the third is a walnut

the rest are unused.


----------



## kylehaas (Jan 31, 2010)

So... I guess I'm the only one getting some crazy error on boot? It says it couldn't find POPCAP or something like that. I own this game for the PC, am I supposed to use files from the original game or something?


----------



## bach3609 (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha I have the PC game plants vs zombies. But wow, for the DS? This is great and im gonna try it out.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm surprised there aren't already handheld ports of this game.


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2010)

OH MY GOD! Yes! Wanted this ported to the DS since i played the PC version. 

Read the other day that Iphone is getting it's own version.. they really need to make it for the DS aswell!

EDIT: Hmm, seems noethe rof the links works at the time, only get DNS error.


----------



## Siberias (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a new version out now guys, it now has 3 levels, traffic cone zombies and potato mines. It can be found here: nintendomax.com


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm still getting some funky error. Anybody know what to do? I have the original game files... I've tried everything though; it simply "CANNOT FIND POPCAP!"


----------



## Siberias (Feb 2, 2010)

What card do you have?


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm using an ACEKARD 2... With AKAIO Firmware, fully updated...


----------



## acturus (Feb 2, 2010)

i am very surprised popcap hasn't made this for ds yet


----------



## Siberias (Feb 3, 2010)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> I'm using an ACEKARD 2... With AKAIO Firmware, fully updated...



Hmm, strange because i'm using an acekard 2i with AKAIO, maybe wait for the next version to give it a try. Do any other homebrew apps give you trouble?


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 4, 2010)

DawnSeekers also does not work for me; I also occasionally have trouble with Moonshell. Aside from them, all other homebrew apps work fine. I really don't understand the error, though. It says "CANNOT FIND POPCAP," but isn't this just one file? I even tried supplying the original files for the game and it still wouldn't work! (But apparently that isn't necessary at all...)


----------



## Siberias (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah it's only the .nds file, where are you storing it? The root of the micro-sd or in a folder? I keep mine in a homebrew folder.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2010)

great little game, props to the dev.


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, awesome beta so far! Just like the real thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my hands on the next version!


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 4, 2010)

This thing is driving me mad. I've tried running the file from the root, a homebrew folder, and in the original "popcap" folder supplied with the REAL game. Nothing works. I give up.


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2010)

Real game? Why would you need that? :S Running mine fine on a R4 1.18. Just put the NDS file in the root folder, and i'm all done!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 5, 2010)

This beta is fantastic.

The real game is gonna turn out even better


----------



## Suikoden77 (Feb 5, 2010)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> This thing is driving me mad. I've tried running the file from the root, a homebrew folder, and in the original "popcap" folder supplied with the REAL game. Nothing works. I give up.



Hi. Try to patch de nds file with DLDI, and it should work. Maybe you dont have the latest firmware of your flashcart.. but after patching i hope you can play it. Bye!


----------



## kylehaas (Feb 5, 2010)

The OSupdate on my card says that I have the latest update for the firmware. I update usually just once a month, though. I tried this on my R4 and it works fine. 
Whatever.


----------



## fearofshorts (Feb 7, 2010)

Manual DLDI-ing? Then use that tool that stops it from auto-DLDI-ing it.

Ooh! And I wanted to thank the creator of this. Thanks!
Do you think it will match the orig.? Will you finish it?
It's great, even if it doesn't get finished!


----------



## BudFern (Feb 7, 2010)

It was a fun little demo. Good work! I would love a full game.


----------



## The Mole (Feb 7, 2010)

Have to agree this is already showing so much promise.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 11, 2010)

Very very impressive. I wasn't crazy about the PC game but i think this is something that caters to a lot of people's interests congrats!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 11, 2010)

I just pray for no C&D. If it's this good, this fast... sigh. Unless popcap follows a C&D with a job offer to keep going for them.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 11, 2010)

I bet it's dead already.


----------



## Suikoden77 (Feb 14, 2010)

New release here.

Changes to the latest version:
-Added two new plants, cherry and blue peashooter. Cherry is a pump station area while the blue peashooter slows the zombies.
-Added Pause menu (pressing Start), with options to restart level, go to the menu and return to the game.
-Added shovel to remove the plants that are useless. To do this, while you are standing on a plant, press one of two keys L or R.
-Now the levels are semi-random, and the waves come in a different way (play to understand what I mean).


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes! A new version, been waiting like crazy for this!


----------



## Siberias (Feb 17, 2010)

Indeed, this should be good.


----------



## ninchya (Feb 17, 2010)

lol the iphone version looks just like this any reason?


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2010)

ninchya said:
			
		

> lol the iphone version looks just like this any reason?



I really hope Popcap decides to give us this for the DS, and not just port all their games to the Iphone.


----------



## BudFern (Feb 19, 2010)

The new version is worth the d/l.  Give it a whirl if you like the game!  The levels are harder tha the first beta I tried, which is a good thing.


----------



## Deathstryker (Feb 24, 2010)

Suikoden77 said:
			
		

> New release here.
> 
> Changes to the latest version:
> -Added two new plants, cherry and blue peashooter. Cherry is a pump station area while the blue peashooter slows the zombies.
> ...


Thanks, Suikoden77, for the awesome game. Hope you continue it and keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 22, 2010)

What happened to this?  C&D?  Dev give up?


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope not!


----------



## justinwright (Apr 15, 2010)

i love this game..good luck =)


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 19, 2010)

This is awesome .... but unfortunately...... the game doesnt produce zombies at nivel 4....
waiting for the original port for the ds.....
but the beta is good!!!


----------



## chabeep (Aug 16, 2010)

Huh? It only gives me the first 4 levels! On the fourth level the zombies don't show up!


----------

